# T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light 4 x 39w 100cm- Cheap!



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2010)

I have purchased last week a T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light 4 x 39w 100cm  from Ebay, from allpondsolutions1.
http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/All-Pond- ... QQ_armrsZ1

The support given to me prior to the purchase was just amazing, I asked all sort of questions and got the replies very accurately and very quickly, there was no pressure to buy, and the seller actually offered to change the lights originally sent out for something that would suit me better. 

The leg supports are made of lightweight but hard plastic, and the hood is made from some sort of composite material, very light and resistant.

There is perpex cover that slide out to protect the lights, and the luminaire has two switches, controlling each a set of two lamps.

For the price of Â£144 including shipping, this is a very good bargain, especially as the unit has a 12 month warranty.

Pics below:


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light 4 x 39w 100cm- Chea*

Hi Luis.  That looks like a larger version of the 2x24w unit I have made by Halea I think.  Has done me well   The only issue I have with mine is that the legs take up a lot of space on my 60cm.  It's going to be hard to fit lily pipes onto it I think.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2010)

I am really  happy with it, just too much light, either I get harder to keep plants or just use two lights instead of the 4.

I still got the vapour lamp I bought from you, but I will use that on a emmersed tank, as it will also give heat.

As I place all my tubes from the back, the legs will not obstruck anything.


----------

